# A/T Oil Cooler Lines



## sok7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello! I recently bought my first BMW, it's a 2008 135i with the M Package. The transmission oil cooler is damaged and it's leaking. I bought a replacement but I can't figure out how to disconnect the oil lines. Every guide i've found has been for a different style of connection. How do I take these off? If anyone has a video guide that would be much appreciated.


----------

